# What rod do you use when you throw gotchas?



## Hopper (Jun 17, 2002)

I need a new rod when fishing from the pier. What rod do you use when you throw gotchas for spanish mackeral? I had a 7' Ocean Master matched to a Stradic 4000 I liked but thought I would see what other folks used before I replaced it.


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*JERK-JIGGERS*

7 ft Team Daiwa with 1600 Whisker SS Daiwa Reel. I wear them out all summer on Rodanthe pier with it..


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

I use a cheap ole' medium action ugly stick 5'6 with some Okuma spinnin reel on it aint my best rod BUT it has probally caught the most fish outta all of them! So ima stick with that till it dies on me which is gonna be a sad day


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

7' berkeley lightning rod with a mitchell 300


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

7.5' Quantum spinning rod with a Shakespeare bass reel. I like the Quantum because it has a long butt and I find it useful for fishing Gotcha's using the rod-down method. Also I think spinning is better because I can cast either a small Gotcha or Clark spoon pretty far.

Just my 2¢.

Evan


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Plug rod for inshore fishing*

I pull out my trusty St Croix 8' conventional (1/2-2 oz) and my ABU 6500 CS Mag reel with 14 lb Trilene Inshore line on it. 

This year I am building my first rod. It's an 10'6" All Star graphite designed to handle 1/2-3 oz and has a 2 oz "sweet spot". Ideal rod for casting metal to the feeding blues and stripers in our area in the Chesapeake Bay or the Atlantic Ocean. 

Check it out on their site! It' the GSP1265/2 All Star 10'6" 2 piece rod and it's located under rods, blanks. They have a custom one located under the custom rod section. SWEET rod for slinging metal!

http://www.hatterasoutfitters.com/


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Gotcha Rod*

I have an 8' Gotcha Rod...nice stiff stip...handle is cork and heavy..you can really lay into whatever is on the other end of this rod..made by thesame folks who make gotcha plugs.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*GotCha...*

Murph,

So you cast GotCha plugs with a GotCha rod?


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Gotcha Rods*

Sure do..especially the heavier ones..I picked one up at Eastern Marine in Newark, De last summer..I believe they're made by Sea Striker, the same folks who make the plugs.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

7' Berkley Lightning (1/2-1) or 7'6 BPS (3/8 - 2) matched with a Abu 6500C3 or C4. Love the instant anti-reverse that baitcasters provide for ripping the lips. More and more spinners now have this feature.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Gotcha Plugs*

Check out this site:http://www.seastriker.com/ss_files/page0034.htm


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I found another lure that works almost as well as the GotCha for blues.

I don't know what the name is, but it is a silver coffin-shaped jig and comes in single- and treble hook models. I think it is used as the weight/bottom jig on a spansh gold-hook rig. Anyway, the blues will hit it well during the summer, just retrieve it by short jerks just like a gotcha except a little slower. Spanish will also sometimes strike it.

Will someone else who thinks they know what I'm talking about please post a better description?


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

Diamond jig, i don't know, but I was the first person I saw using it on CG as the weight on gold hooks  . I've caught more spanish on it than on gotchas. Also you know perry i assume? well i was the first one to use on of those bass pro shops binder bags that he uses now too Is just filled with heavy duty plastic bags, great for holding king rigs.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Blue,
Perry isn't the only one using those binder bags. Him, Terry (the new security gaurd/king fisher), the old guy with the yellow foul-weather suit, David Lee, and Hoss all have one. Guess we teach more than they do .

Oh and BTW, lots of people use the diamond jigs (thanx for the name) on GH rigs now .

Evan


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

yeah i learned about the diamond jigs on Jolly Roger (learned most of my spanish and king stuff there), came up with the binder bags on my own. i was out there many times one summer about 4-5 yrs ago, i had one and everybody saw it and commented on how it was a good idea , guess they took it


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Gottcha Plug Rods*

I use a an Ugly Stik Lite MH 8-17 1/8-3/4oz with the tip chopped off.I took about 6in off so its stiffer.Worked perfect for gottchas at the Choptank Pier.If longer casts are needed with the gottchas a 8'Ugly Stick Salmon rod rated for 8-20 1/8-3/4 will work good too.


I've ued 8-9' Salmon/Steelhead type rods to give me casing distance on Windcheater Style Plugs.They can toss a 1-2oz Metal like a Crippled Herring 125yds or more

I'm going to costomise a 10' Salmon rod to cast 1-2 oz metals for even longer distances.All I need is bigger guides;the rod is rated for 3/8-1 1/2oz and will cast them even further.


----------

